# Tagalog : kumain / kumakain



## LatinRainbow

Hello,
Wanted to say 
Have you eaten yet? or maybe Have you eaten already?
Is it:
Kumain ka na ba? or ( kumakain... )
I really got puzzled with this.
Thanks for helping...


----------



## rainelli

"kumain ka na ba" means have you eaten already?


----------



## niernier

"Kumakain ka na ba?" is equivalent to "Are you now eating?"
Of course you won't ask that if you see that the person is currently eating.


Rather, you would ask if he/she has eaten or not.
Say it this way, "Kumain ka na ba?"(Have you eaten already?)


I have a question, is "Have you eaten yet?" the same as "Have you eaten already?"


----------



## DotterKat

There can be a subtle distinction between the two sentences.
*
Have you eaten yet? *Kumain ka na ba?
*Have you eaten already? *Kumain ka na?

Think of it this way: you enter the restaurant, late for your dinner appointment and your date is at an empty table. You cannot tell whether she has gone ahead and ordered and eaten dinner without you --- "Have you eaten yet?" (Kumain ka na ba?) is an honest question because you really don't know whether she has had dinner without you. On the other hand, "Have you eaten already?" (Kumain ka na?) is more of a rhetorical, even a sarcastic, question. The table has been cleared but there are crumbs in evidence, glasses are empty but lipstick stained and your date is chewing on a sprig of mint and about to leave you with the check.

Gary


----------



## annely

Kumain - Completed Action
Kumakain - Incompleted Action

niernier and DotterKat are right:

"Kumain ka na ba?" - "Have you eaten already?"
"Kumakain ka na ba?" - "Are you eating already?"
"Kumain ka na?" = "You ate already?"


----------

